
Bitcoin Is the MySpace of the Cryptocurrency World (Part 1) - x0054
https://seekingalpha.com/article/4135035
======
prophesi
Is there a version of this article that isn't split into 9 pages and doesn't
require registering an account?

~~~
mcut
Here you go mate! [https://outline.com/yHTRHn](https://outline.com/yHTRHn)

~~~
prophesi
Awesome! I'll need to remember outline next time this happens.

------
Mfonobong
[http://bitnewz.net/News/Article/bBitcoinb-Is-The-MySpace-
Of-...](http://bitnewz.net/News/Article/bBitcoinb-Is-The-MySpace-Of-The-
Cryptocurrency-World-Part-1)

------
noah6624
Lame article: only points out obvious problems.

The lightning network will allow instantaneous, onion-routed (anonymous)
transactions, thus refuting the main points against Bitcoin.

Maybe MySpace would have had a chance to hold its ground if it had known what
its problems were.

